# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Hi all,    I am going to Portugal Sept. 21- Oct.1 with my daughter, sister-in-law and cousin......we are spending the first 2 nights in Caiscais, then 3 nights in Lagos(on the Algarve coast), then 2 n

## LindaP

Hi all,
    I am going to Portugal Sept. 21- Oct.1 with my daughter, sister-in-law and cousin......we are spending the first 2 nights in Caiscais, then 3 nights in Lagos(on the Algarve coast), then 2 nights in Porto, and the last 2 in Lisbon. We have all our hotels....but if anyone is familiar with restaurants, hotspots, info, etc.....I'd appreciate it!!!!! I went there yrs ago when I was a teen with my parents, and have always wanted to return.....the Algarve is awesome(now that I saw Capri, the rocks look familiar)......thanks for your help, Lindap

----------


## GeorgeD

I wish people would respong to your post. We are very interested in learning about Portugal. We are particularily interested in the southern tip.

Hope you have a good trip.

George

----------

